# help what snake is this?



## bree2506 (Oct 11, 2013)

hi guys just wondering what snake this could be? our dogs were barking furiously at it and unfortunately killed him but still would be nice to know? not very good pics but Might help


----------



## butters (Oct 11, 2013)

From what I can see I would say brown tree snake.

What is your location as that will help with I'd? A photo of the head would make it easy.


----------



## chimerapro (Oct 11, 2013)

Boiga irregularis brown tree snake. Rear fanged mildly venomous colubrid not considered dangerous to pets or people unless an underlying health condition is present.


----------



## Sel (Oct 11, 2013)

Poor BTS .. its good that you are interested in what it was though. Next time your dog might not be so lucky!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Agree with Brown Tree Snake, based on colour of ventrals and dorsals (pattern included). They tend to have elliptical shaped scales on the much of the dorsal surface.

Blue


----------

